# I just need a correct diet



## Scotty2811 (Jan 24, 2009)

I need a correct diet plan , because i cannot think of one myself , I am now 5ft 10 and i am 11 stone exact , i want to become more bulky and want to become heavier than i am now i want to target to become around 12/13 stone in a few months or so , i want to have more proteins in my diet , so could i have some advice of a diet to eat please?


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Not many people will just give you a diet, it would be loads better if you make your own as you can put in what you can afford, whats avaliable, what you like etc.

Just make sure you are getting 18-20 x your bodyweight in lbs for calories, so if you are 11 stone so iyou need at least 2640 cals to gain weight, but if you are looking to bulk up fast i'd go for 3000. also make sure you are getting 1-2g of protein per lb of bodyweight.

whole foods are better than supplements by a mile BUT if you are on a budget look in to getting some quality whey protein powder, i reccomend the bulk unflavoured whey from www.myprotein.co.uk but only have 1 or 2 maximum a day otherwise you are just throwing your money away.

milk can also be good for bulking up but make sure you are getting your minimum ammount of cals from good wholesome food and then drink milk.

any other questions feel free to ask us here on the forum, just don't expect us to do the work for you, if you can't even be bothered to put in the work to make a diet plan then weightlifting isn't for you. :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

KFC, Mcd's, Burger King, these will make you gain weight, have 5 x per day for 3 weeks and you will be 13st.  Job Done..

As said above dude, you need to do some research into gaining weight properly, guys have spent ages researching there diet to get it spot on, even then there making changes to see what else works better.

Here is some options you can do.

1 - Look in the Gaining weight section on the board for idea's

2 - Click the How to Grow at Home and Work link at the bottom of my page for a healthy Bulk Meal Plan.

3 - Use the KCF, Mcd's, Burger King route.

You dont mention if you do any sort of training?? Do you do any???

O and Welcome to the Board

Geo


----------



## Scotty2811 (Jan 24, 2009)

Course i do training , I go total fitness , i have a good routine there , i know what im doing and i know what im eating , i dont want to gain weight by eating KFC or Maccis, thats ridiculous , i just want to be able to have a set router or something , i eat alot of meats n fish in the week , i have alot of milk and i have no supplements at all , i have gained half a stone in the last month or 2 , and i would like to carry on , all i wanted to ask realii is if some people could give me like some tips to what kind of foods i should eat thats all , oh and thanks anyway for the replys


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Scotty2811 said:


> Course i do training , I go total fitness , i have a good routine there , i know what im doing and i know what im eating , i dont want to gain weight by eating KFC or Maccis, thats ridiculous , i just want to be able to have a set router or something , i eat alot of meats n fish in the week , i have alot of milk and i have no supplements at all , i have gained half a stone in the last month or 2 , and i would like to carry on , all i wanted to ask realii is if some people could give me like some tips to what kind of foods i should eat thats all , oh and thanks anyway for the replys


Then why didn't you ask that?

thats alot more acceptable than "make me a diet"

you could easily find what type of foods to eat in the nutrition section of this forum without having to post unless you need to ask something specific.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Scotty2811 said:


> Course i do training , I go total fitness , i have a good routine there , *i know what im doing and i know what im eating* , i dont want to gain weight by eating KFC or Maccis, thats ridiculous , i just want to be able to have a set router or something , i eat alot of meats n fish in the week , i have alot of milk and i have no supplements at all , i have gained half a stone in the last month or 2 , and i would like to carry on , all i wanted to ask realii is if some people could give me like some tips to what kind of foods i should eat thats all , oh and thanks anyway for the replys


I dont think you do mate TBH. Or you wudnt be asking someone to create a diet for you...

Did you Click my How To Grow Link?? Here you will see a good Clean Bulk diet..

Geo


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Google, uk-muscle forums and bodybuilding.com - search and read, it's the best way to get your diet squared, much better than not being bothered to do it yourself.


----------



## Scotty2811 (Jan 24, 2009)

right i honestly do go trainin , i have a simple diet , but i jus needed help i didnt need people purely slaggin me off just because i dont exactly know as much as you about body building :s okay ill ask some other people tbh


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know a lot either, just started getting serious about it.

Part of the fun is researching and finding out for yourself. Research and make your own diet then post it up and people will reply with opinions and corrections.

C'mon, if you cant be bothered to research for yourself, what do you expect.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Marty4689 said:


> Google, uk-muscle forums and bodybuilding.com - search and read, it's the best way to get your diet squared, much better than not being bothered to do it yourself.


Enough of these replies, its confusing to a new member they dont need abuse. End of the day if we scanned through every members first posts on this site i bet we'd all have a couple of post like this i know i would its a bad trend thats occuring, although some posts are repetitive arent we all here to help each other with advice, if you feel negative towards someones question walk away, bad advice is determental good advice builds dreams

Right mate to be honest everyones different you really need to trial out different options, make sure all meals contain protein, fibre some good carbs (there are good and bad), and good fats something from foods like nuts

try eating something like

breakfast:

5 egg whites 1 or two yolks scrambled with black pepper

70grams of oats

and a few slice of peanut butter on toast

mid morning

grab some protein shake 60gram does, ps look at good products like cyclone by maximuslce or omni by scimx which contain L glutamine, Whey and creatine ggreat for size

Lunch

200+ grams of chickhen, turkey, tuna or beef ( pref steak) in which vegetables and a handful of nuts

Pre training

BOOST up a cyclone etc..

Post work out

200+ GRAMS of chicken, red meats, vegetables and something like rice for complex carbs

Late night snacks

Aim for something like a low fat muller yoghurt fruit+ slow releasing protein

avoid taking gear if possible.. mmuch debated

and for better advice hit the articles only section in this forum its amazing really helped me develop my knowledge read through and see what you think, remember when bulking avoid bad fats in my opinion although you want size you dont want fat, hope this helps a little

best of look nik


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it was just the manner which you posted mate,read up on Geo's page and other diet plans,it's all here if you look.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Scotty2811 said:


> right i honestly do go trainin , i have a simple diet , but i jus needed help i didnt need people purely slaggin me off just because i dont exactly know as much as you about body building :s okay ill ask some other people tbh


Dude, we've answered most of your questions, all you need to do is look on the forum. In the relevant Sections.

Your Simple diet so to speak is NOT good. No one is slagging you off, were here to help, and have asked questions which was relevant to helping you. But im seeing that you've not bothered to look around the forum in the sections which we said.

You think guys have got time to post up a complete diet for you, its taken me ages to make mine complete and even then im still changing things so you need to start reading ALOT..

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Marty4689 said:


> I don't know a lot either, just started getting serious about it.
> 
> Part of the fun is researching and finding out for yourself. Research and make your own diet then post it up and people will reply with opinions and corrections.
> 
> C'mon, if you cant be bothered to research for yourself, what do you expect.


Correct dude, thanks.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RXnik said:


> *Enough of these replies, its confusing to a new member they dont need abuse*. End of the day if we scanned through every members first posts on this site i bet we'd all have a couple of post like this i know i would its a bad trend thats occuring, although some posts are repetitive arent we all here to help each other with advice, if you feel negative towards someones question walk away, bad advice is determental good advice builds dreams
> 
> Right mate to be honest everyones different you really need to trial out different options, make sure all meals contain protein, fibre some good carbs (there are good and bad), and good fats something from foods like nuts
> 
> ...


There is no abuse mate, there were honest answers. He's asked for a complete diet. Instead of doing a little bit of reseach. Its all here on the forum, just a click away. As said before we have pointed him to the correct sections to read up on. We all have to learn and reading is how we do it.

Im all for helping someone make there diet better, but not when they havnt bothered doing any research.

Geo


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

na i agree geo buddy his wording wasnt the best, seemed unresearched but its simple stuff that means nothing to us but its pretty confusing to a newbie.. plus the amount of misadvice you;ll get looking through google and some older posts is scary, read the other day online, that taking protein and creatine together will have negative effects nearly cried laughing you know its no skin of my nose to tap in a quick outline and direct the kid to the articles section as i can see you did too,

the danger is in the written word, can be mistaken and maybe i mistake that comment by marty but it just seemed to negative


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

My bad if it sounded too negative, just direct and to the point.

I'll add a smiley next time to take the edge off it


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RXnik said:


> na i agree geo buddy his wording wasnt the best, seemed unresearched but its simple stuff that means nothing to us but its pretty confusing to a newbie.. plus the amount of misadvice you;ll get looking through google and some older posts is scary, read the other day online, that taking protein and creatine together will have negative effects nearly cried laughing you know its no skin of my nose to tap in a quick outline and direct the kid to the articles section as i can see you did too,
> 
> the danger is in the written word, can be mistaken and maybe i mistake that comment by marty but it just seemed to negative


No worries mate. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Scott, as long as you have the following in your diet, you probably wont go wrong.

Chicken, Beef, Fish, Eggs, Cottage Cheese, Nuts

Potatoes, porridge, oats, wheatabix, wholemeal bread

Peanut butter, seeds


----------

